# Flounder gigging



## buckcounter (Oct 25, 2008)

I am wanting to try flounder gigging this spring (early May) at Portsmouth Island, North Carolina. Can anyone give me some idea of what one would need to be successful? I will be wading. I have never been gigging before so any information would be greatly appreciated (i.e. equipment,techniques,the right time, etc.)

Thanks,
Buckcounter


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

I have never done any flounder gigging at PI,please let me know how it goes,may want to give it a shot myself...Good luck to you...I have a group of 8 guys going over April 23-26... I can't wait......


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Gregg... since you're gonna be there before him how's about you let him know how it goes...


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Rockfish1 LOL....... Yes I will but I think I may just see how he does first...... I maybe to busy catching some big reds.... LOL..... Sneads Ferry, I have gigged a few fish your way...


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey BC, The past 2 years on or trips to the core banks(The Greater Island) we have done it and done very well,we were there in Oct&nov, What I done was used a a small coolerwith a inner tube streched around it then aired it up to carry(float)the battery in(stays dry) bought to flounder lights(I like the ones with the globe with the white shield on it(12 volt) but they make some nice LED ones also. made my own SSteal gigs and went to town. My son loved it, he gigged a 7+ lb flounder and nurmous others now he's hooked.We even caught(by hand) and released a very large octopus,amazing animal and very strong. We were on the back side of the Island water usually very clear it is amazing what you see out there at night. gigged all levels of the tide and done well, at hi concentrate on up close to shore around the grass and in the mouth of creeks and coves, sandy bottom is the best,got some on hard bottom(shells) and not much in the real muddy stuff. 

About the only other things I can tell you is don't look for the whole fish sometimes al you see is the head(Nose and eyes and a vague outline)once you see one you'll get the hang of spotting them. And if you see the imprint were one was(same shape as a flounder in the sand) slowly look around good most of the time he hasn't went far.Walk slowly & quietly they spook fairly easy. And only gig the ones that look pretty big, because they look bigger than they under water, so when they look like there 20" underwater there only 16-18", we seen plenty so you can pass on the ?? ones.

If you want some pics of lamps and such I can post some.


Good Luck


----------



## buckcounter (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Yes, if its not too much trouble please post any gigging pics you have. 

Thanks,
buckcounter

p.s. I will be at P.I. the first week in May.The week of the full moon. Will this be a good time for gigging or is it a seasonal things or better without a bright moon?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

hey buck, I have never fished where you are talking about but I use a jigging type rig called the "Jersey Bounce" rig. It's real easy to make, and it's designed to be used with a 1-2 oz egg sinker. The rig itself is pretty simple, barrel swivel at the top, come down about 8-10 inches and make a dropper loop for yopur teaser. Come down about another 12-14 inches and tie on a 1/4-3/8 oz jig head (color of your choice). I'll try and post some pics asap so ya can see what it looks like.


----------



## buckcounter (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks RuddeDog but its gigging not jigging.:beer:


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

buckcounter said:


> Thanks RuddeDog but its gigging not jigging.:beer:


You Jersey boys JK Rude
But feel free to show off the Jersey bounce rig anyway, I wouldn't mind seeing what you guys are doing up there. Thanks

Ben


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

watch out for the raccoon oyster clusters,they are razor sharp. the sound seems bigger at night ,meaning you can get turned around easy.get landmarks and refer back to them often. lightning storms can be on you quick out there. don't gig the sting rays! there is an electric fish called stargaser ,don't stick that one either.I overheard they can stop a heart pacemaker. in the late 70's saw party of 6 take 3,000# one weekend.I helped fillet them. You can also gig the ocean.More about that later if interested!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

bright light, 4 prong gig, and a tow behind to hold fish, 12v battery,etc. PEA Island was my fav. spot. Its been a long time since I gigged. hardest thing to learn is they ALL look BIG underwater!!! Go with someone that knows. Hope this helps.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Pics*

Ok guys here it is. This is the best rig for flatties here in yankee land as far I am concerned. 

From the barrel swivel to the teaser is 16 inches and from the teaser to the jig head is 26 inches. Total length is 42 inches. This rig is site specific for a little deeper water and what makes this so cool is that you can make it as long or as short as you want it and any color scheme you want. I went with a green teaser, pink and white 3/8 oz jig head and chartruse curl tail. This works great in the back bays where the watr is a little calmer. I use a 2oz egg sinker above a snap swivel on my running line and clip on the rig. Let it go until ya feel the jig hit the bottom and then let it "bounce" over the bottom and then fish on.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

*Rays*

I've never done any giggin either but speaking of the Rays, I was told that if you accidently stab one that you will feel it trying to roll which = pull out gig and hope he swims away.  Thanks for the pic RD


----------



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

rattler said:


> bright light, 4 prong gig, and a tow behind to hold fish, 12v battery,etc. PEA Island was my fav. spot. Its been a long time since I gigged. hardest thing to learn is they ALL look BIG underwater!!! Go with someone that knows. Hope this helps.



Hi Rattler, can you please tell me what you use the 12V battery for? The bright light? will a battery lantern suffice?


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

*Nice rig*



RuddeDogg said:


> Ok guys here it is. This is the best rig for flatties here in yankee land as far I am concerned.
> 
> From the barrel swivel to the teaser is 16 inches and from the teaser to the jig head is 26 inches. Total length is 42 inches. This rig is site specific for a little deeper water and what makes this so cool is that you can make it as long or as short as you want it and any color scheme you want. I went with a green teaser, pink and white 3/8 oz jig head and chartruse curl tail. This works great in the back bays where the watr is a little calmer. I use a 2oz egg sinker above a snap swivel on my running line and clip on the rig. Let it go until ya feel the jig hit the bottom and then let it "bounce" over the bottom and then fish on.


Hey RuddeDogg,

Nice Rig. Can you put that on its own thread that may be one for the bible opcorn:


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like we need to find a flat at low tide. I'm gonna try and get a set-up also, but we need something that floats to hold the fish in!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

RuddeDogg said:


> Ok guys here it is. This is the best rig for flatties here in yankee land as far I am concerned.
> 
> From the barrel swivel to the teaser is 16 inches and from the teaser to the jig head is 26 inches. Total length is 42 inches. This rig is site specific for a little deeper water and what makes this so cool is that you can make it as long or as short as you want it and any color scheme you want. I went with a green teaser, pink and white 3/8 oz jig head and chartruse curl tail. This works great in the back bays where the watr is a little calmer. I use a 2oz egg sinker above a snap swivel on my running line and clip on the rig. Let it go until ya feel the jig hit the bottom and then let it "bounce" over the bottom and then fish on.


Love the rig Dogg!! :beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

chesapeake_kid said:


> Hey RuddeDogg,
> 
> Nice Rig. Can you put that on its own thread that may be one for the bible opcorn:


Sure can.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks RD, will the rig a try up at LBI this spring. Great addition for the bible.


----------



## joeymathis (Aug 14, 2009)

Anyone know any guides in the Oak Island/Southport area that will take you flounder gigging? I've been wanting to try it...


----------



## Zuriss (Aug 17, 2009)

To make a really good gig go to the hardware store and get some threaded aluminum pipe the length that you want, threaded rod, a flat piece for aluminum bar, nuts to fit the threaded rod, cap for the pipe and, nuts and bolts to fasten the flat aluminum bar to the pipe cap

cut the aluminum bar to the length you want to hold as many prongs as you want (3 prongs spaced 1 1/2' apart works well) drill a hole to fasten it to the cap and drill holes to put the threaded bar through

fasten the aluminum bar to the cap with a nut and bolt and screw the cap onto the pipe 

cut the threaded bar into 5-6' pieces and sharpen one end then place them through the holes in the aluminum bar and secure with nuts 

built 2 like this over 10 years ago and they still work great used 12 foot pipe so they can be used to poll a boat along and to gig a fish before the boat spooks it. The threaded rod will hold the fish so well you might have to put a foot on it to get them out or have a second person to help pull it off.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

You can try this too...go get you a 4 foot or so aluminum or slick steel rod . Sharpen one end slick so it goes through the fish easy. Drill a hole at the other end big enough to loop some seine twine or mason line through . Make the line 6 or 8 feet long or longer if you feel real lucky and tie a 6 inch diameter net float to the end so that when you gig the fish and put your hand underneath and "thread" it on the line it can't get off. If you gig the flounder wrong he'll splash and make lots of unwanted "fish disturbin'"' noise! If you gig 'em just right they won't make a sound. But that takes practice.


----------



## Zuriss (Aug 17, 2009)

I have seen that style before but it was done with a barbed fiberglass arrow works well to keep from having to keep a cooler or catch bag with you. The guy who had the set up mounted a light to the bow and had a second 2' line clipped to his belt and tied to the float and just walked the shore filling the stringer up.


----------

